
Scientists Have Discovered a Shape That Blocks All Sound - submeta
https://science.slashdot.org/story/19/03/12/2329232/scientists-have-discovered-a-shape-that-blocks-all-sound
======
2038AD
>cut 94% of the sound blasting from the speaker

Not quite all sound but still very impressive

